# Tank Drilling Help



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi all. 
Does anyone know who might be able to drill a hole in my tank (starfire). I got the tank off a GTA board member and love it but I’m used to have some backup precautions in the event if an accident. 

I was looking at a hang on herbie but would like to avoid a hanging if possible. 

Wondering if anyone know who might be able to drill a hole for me (2inch or less) .... will to pay for it if course but ideal not move the tank at this juncture. 

Any help or thoughts would be great. 

Haven’t hardscaped yet just dried out the hardscape stuff as I’m waiting for aqua soil 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Bump .. any help would be great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

